
Koding and GitLab: Contribute code faster - pietroalbini
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/07/26/koding-and-gitlab-integrated/
======
phantom_oracle
This is quite fascinating in terms of "one-click to build projects". The
engineering-complexity required to build so many different projects with
"1-click" must have been a really fun challenge for the Koding and Gitlab
teams.

Although I suspect that not every project is 1-click buildable, so maybe it's
just ones that support Docker/containers?

~~~
gokmengoksel
Hi, any project can be made buildable, it's not related with containers it can
be any kind of resource you need like an c3.xlarge aws instance. You can see
an example stack template to make GitLab itself a 1-click-to-build project
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/709fa3ace13ebac...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/709fa3ace13ebac9dba0bb98288cf6306e0867c7/.koding.yml)

Which is basically creating an aws instance (c3.xlarge) with 30G of disk space
and with a ubuntu ami then installs and builds GitLab-CE on it.

